# My service loaner rules!



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

My first service loaner...










It's awesome! It rattles, it wanders, it floats, and makes wacky gerbil noises when you push it hard.

In the next 24 hours, I will constantly reminded of how wonderful my 330Ci is.

It was either this car, or wait almost 3 weeks for a BMW loaner. The Saturn actually isn't so terrible, but coming out of my car and into the Saturn was like being beaten in the head.

On a more relevant topic...

I got to play with I-Drive finally. In short, I think it sucks. It's appropriate for some things (navigation, OBC and phone), and just plain stupid for others.

Things I liked: force feedback (very smart), intuitive push and turn motions to use.

That's about where it ends. It's entirely too much work to control the stereo. Adjusting airflow in Climate is best done when pulled over on the side of the road. And I think there's just too much crap on the screen.

Learning the compass directions shouldn't be too hard for most people. Remembering how to do everything else will be a challenge not suited for a generation of people who can't even set the clock on their VCR. I'm close to saying that putting I-Drive in a car is downright irresponsible.

I'm sure Nate, Vince and the E65 lovers will disagree. I'm not saying it's not cool -- it's a neat idea, and if it were in my home theater, I'd probably like it. But, we're talking about putting this in a 2 ton vehicle that will be moving at over 60+ mph, and asking the average driver (who often can't even hold a conversation with their passenger without losing their lane) to use it. I'm sorry, I'm just not sold.

Just my 2 cents.

Oh, and I still think the styling on the E65 is nasty.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*...*

Oh, you did send your car for service?? Did you get my reply? 

On a side note about E65..

*BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH!* So much talk and still no test drive??? You, TD, and a bunch of pple, ALL THE SAME GANG!









Bite me!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

My dealer has a Jetta that I've been stuck with.
It's a nice car but boy is it gutless. It's a nice simple grocery getter though.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ...*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Oh, you did send your car for service?? Did you get my reply? *


Yeah got your reply... working on getting a reply back to you. 



> *BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH! So much talk and still no test drive??? You, TD, and a bunch of pple, ALL THE SAME GANG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who said I didn't drive it?


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Did You Zaino It*

I cannot believe you are driving a car that has not been Zainoed


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Did You Zaino It*



vexed said:


> *I cannot believe you are driving a car that has not been Zainoed *


The tires are underinflated too. I'm thinking of taking it to the local Saturn dealer for a tune up, and then I'll give it a few coats of Z.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

This was my last loaner 

http://e46fanatics.com/members/nate328Ci/loan1.jpg


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

E65 Yada yada yada. The important ? how did you like the Saphire M5?

Did you drive the new 7?



alee said:


> *My first service loaner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Did You Zaino It*



alee said:


> *
> The tires are underinflated too. I'm thinking of taking it to the local Saturn dealer for a tune up, and then I'll give it a few coats of Z.  *


Did you have a choice of colors? Is that green?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: My service loaner rules!*



Josh (PA) said:


> *E65 Yada yada yada. The important ? how did you like the Saphire M5?*


The M5 was awesome. I was sitting in it when Rich saw me and made his pitch about how he'd give me a great deal if I traded in my 330. 


> *Did you drive the new 7?*


Yes I did. The silver one (showroom car). I think someone may be buying it shortly. It was a short ride, but enough to convince me that I hate big cars.  The E65 could have looked like a Ferrari F355 and driven like one, but it just felt like an ungainly monster.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Did You Zaino It*



vexed said:


> *Did you have a choice of colors? Is that green? *


Yeah, it's dark green. It's pretty nicely swirled up too. And the tires are practically dripping with tire gloss.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Al, hope it's not TOO late...*

Repeat after me... No need to Zaino it... This is a loaner... No need to Zaino it... This is a loaner...


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Did You Zaino It*



vexed said:


> *I cannot believe you are driving a car that has not been Zainoed *


LOL!  Vexed was much quicker than me...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



ALEX325i said:


> *Repeat after me... No need to Zaino it... This is a loaner... No need to Zaino it... This is a loaner...  *


Would you believe I'm letting the dealer wash my car?

Drought restrictions here... can't wash my car. It was let them do it, or buy a lot of bottled water.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Below is the first loaner I got when I brought my car in for routine service recently. A brand new 325i. And by brand new - I mean NEW! 7 miles on the odo.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

geomax said:


> *Below is the first loaner I got when I brought my car in for routine service recently. A brand new 325i. And by brand new - I mean NEW! 7 miles on the odo. *


Wow, how'd you pull that off?!

My dealer has a good sized fleet of BMW loaners, but the wait to get one is obnoxious. I don't think any of them are THAT new though.

It'll be nice when I have to do any scheduled service appointments, but I can't imagine anyone gets a BMW loaner on an emergency appointment basis around here.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> Would you believe I'm letting the dealer wash my car?
> 
> Drought restrictions here... can't wash my car. It was let them do it, or buy a lot of bottled water.  *


Oh, I bet you have boxes of Evian sitting in your basement already...


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

I had a 02 325i that had zero anything but a radio... It was so much different than my car I couldn't believe it..steering, ride, looks, turns, etc etc...I drove off in mine..and I was like..DAMN, night and day...good luck with the saturn :thumbdwn: :yikes:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: ...*

Alee!

See, even you reply has a sublimal message: it's I-DRIVE not YOU DRIVE.



alee said:


> Who said *I* didn't *drive* it?


Anyhoo...I don't deny that I-Drive is an easy system to use. It takes a little while to get used to. But hey, the new 7 is about new perspectives in driving.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Did You Zaino It*



ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> LOL!  Vexed was much quicker than me...  *


Alex, as Mike will tell you when you start to think like me that is not a good thing.

But I am sure we were not the only ones imagining Al Zainoing a loaner car.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



vexed said:


> * I do need something for those wheels, 40 minutes to wash the car, another 30 on the wheels.:yikes: *


You could be like me and start buying new wheels instead of washing them.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



PM 325xiT said:


> *How do you like those yellow flannels? I wish they were a little more absorbent, maybe they just need to be washed and used more:dunno: *


I hate them. Worst product ever.

They're actually ok (just ok) for removing wax, but I think I wasted my money.


> *Mike's retirement right after your last post
> Labotomy *


LOL! :lmao: I totally missed that.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> You could be like me and start buying new wheels instead of washing them.  *


I was going to ask you how many times a year you take off your wheels to clean them but now I know the real secret.:thumb:

Seriously, how do you clean the base of the windshield/rear window on the inside, that is a PITA considering the slope of the glass.:dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



jdlsc said:


> *Al, you have my girlfriends kitchen table. Wait! That is my girlfriends kitchen table! :yikes: *


LOL!

Not surprisingly, we never end up eating at the table because I have made a hostile takeover of it. Iit has become my desk, my office, and my "just got home so I'm putting everything on it" table instead of what it was meant for.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



vexed said:


> *Seriously, how do you clean the base of the windshield/rear window on the inside, that is a PITA considering the slope of the glass.:dunno: *


OMG, that's the one place that drives me insane. 

My new technique is to use a cardboard tube (from a roll of paper towels), stuff a cotton towel halfway into it, and let the rest naturally fall out of the tube. I spray on the glass cleaner (Wurth's glass cleaner), and then shove the cardboard tube back there and wedge it in. Then I move it back and forth, cleaning the bottom 1/4 of the glass that way. The rest is a pain, but doable.

The tube compresses, but gives enough resistance against the glass to absorb the glass cleaner.

Not very elegant, but until there's a better way, that's how it has to be.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> I hate them. Worst product ever.
> 
> They're actually ok (just ok) for removing wax, but I think I wasted my money.
> *


I'm not please either with them. What do you use when applying detailing spray (Final Inspection for me)? If I go Griots, I'll probably get package w/ Speed Shine and 10 cotton towels. Will have to ask Rip about them.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I've seen that one before. Take away the Z and the leather treatment (ette for me) and my shelf would match yours. How do you like those yellow flannels? I wish they were a little more absorbent, maybe they just need to be washed and used more:dunno:
> 
> Mike's retirement right after your last post
> Labotomy *


I'm glad you guys are having some laughs at my expense when I'm not around...I'm truly touched :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> OMG, that's the one place that drives me insane.
> 
> My new technique is to use a cardboard tube (from a roll of paper towels), stuff a cotton towel halfway into it, and let the rest naturally fall out of the tube. I spray on the glass cleaner (Wurth's glass cleaner), and then shove the cardboard tube back there and wedge it in. Then I move it back and forth, cleaning the bottom 1/4 of the glass that way. The rest is a pain, but doable.
> ...


I'm glad to see I am not the only one who found that to be a challenge. I was thinking of finding someone with really small hands but your method might be better.

A real pain though.:eeps:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'm glad you guys are having some laughs at my expense when I'm not around...I'm truly touched :thumb: *


It's a regular love fest here today.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I'm glad you guys are having some laughs at my expense when I'm not around...I'm truly touched :thumb: *


Welcome Mike, I tried to get that in before you went ot bed last night but you just missed it.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> I don't think Mike's sister does cars for individuals... I believe she has a pretty substantial business contracted by other dealers.
> 
> I most certainly would consider giving her my business, although the drive is pretty far to get my car professionally polished and then driven back to my place where by then it will have a nice film of road grime.
> *


For a friend of mine they would gladly do it if I asked her too...deeply discounted of course.

It's a high volume shop that does almost all contract work for the used car dealers in the area...they don't advertise at all for outside work but they do it for friends. Since it's not meant for retail type work it's not a pretty place, it's a working building with room for 5-6 cars inside and all of the equipment (steamers, extractors etc..., you Al might be scared to pull your car in!! :yikes:  But the guy who manages her shop for her is an expert...he is amazing and has many years of experience and he is the only one who would touch your car, or mine for that matter.

But as you said it's far for you and it would be dirty by the time you got home and that would be extremely annoying.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Welcome Mike, I tried to get that in before you went ot bed last night but you just missed it. *


LOL!! I had a big empty hotel bed calling my name last night...but when I saw it tonight I LMAO!! :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



vexed said:


> *I'm glad to see I am not the only one who found that to be a challenge. I was thinking of finding someone with really small hands but your method might be better. *


Maybe it should be added to your dating criteria... does she have hands that fit.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> Maybe it should be added to your dating criteria... does she have hands that fit.  *


Damn--how did you know I was going to ask her:yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I'm not please either with them. What do you use when applying detailing spray (Final Inspection for me)? If I go Griots, I'll probably get package w/ Speed Shine and 10 cotton towels. Will have to ask Rip about them. *


I use Autosupermart.com Buffing Cloths. I absolutely love them. I went back and bought 3 more sets after getting my first set.

The Griot's ones look really good though, and may be more economical.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 
> LOL!! I had a big empty hotel bed calling my name last night...but when I saw it tonight I LMAO!! :thumb: *


What you weren't able to attract any locals to your room


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> For a friend of mine they would gladly do it if I asked her too...deeply discounted of course.*


I figure it would cost me $150 or so for the detail, and about $500 for a covered carrier to take it back home.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> Maybe it should be added to your dating criteria... does she have hands that fit.  *


I think for vexed the one and only question is...*does she have a pulse?* 

Obviously if she is also a lawyer that can't be a criteria since they have no heart...thus no pulse


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> I figure it would cost me $150 or so for the detail, and about $500 for a covered carrier to take it back home.  *


No...I would get it done for you for a lot less than that...inside and out (family discounts rule!! :thumb: ) But for the car carrier you are on your own 

I wonder if we could install a clear winshield on your car cover and you can just drive slowly home :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I think for vexed the one and only question is...does she have a pulse?
> 
> Obviously if she is also a lawyer that can't be a criteria since they have no heart...thus no pulse  *


Not true, she has to have arms and legs also, one of each is fine.

I have not had much success with dating other lawyers, wonder why.:dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, h*



alee said:


> *
> Never seen a nav equipped cart... do they put radioactive isotopes in the golf balls so you can track those too? *


Not yet but I wish they did...then I might not lose so F'n many 

The carts have a map of the whole you are on...your park your cart next to the ball and it tells you precisely how far you are from the hole and it shows where you are on the map of the hole. The good ones have a 3D terrain of the green too.

And best of all some have a menu for the restaurant/bar/snack bar that pops up when you are getting near the 9th and 18th so you can just press some buttons and it's waiting when you get there...;thumb: Only saw that feature once though


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's no*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Must be the maturity that goes with my advanced age.
> Or the fact that we have discussed your inadequacies so many times I am not sure what else there is to say.:dunno: *


That's very true...it's not like we haven't already thrown those shots...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it'*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That's very true...it's not like we haven't already thrown those shots... *


Yes we have, but it is all in good fun:thumb: I even asked Al a detailing question today, I must be getting soft.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



Mike 325xi said:


> *The carts have a map of the whole you are on...your park your cart next to the ball and it tells you precisely how far you are from the hole and it shows where you are on the map of the hole. The good ones have a 3D terrain of the green too.
> 
> And best of all some have a menu for the restaurant/bar/snack bar that pops up when you are getting near the 9th and 18th so you can just press some buttons and it's waiting when you get there...;thumb: Only saw that feature once though *


This sounds right up my alley.  I may suck at golf (damn windmills  ) but you can count on me to keep occupied with the cart. :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



vexed said:


> *Yes we have, but it is all in good fun:thumb: I even asked Al a detailing question today, I must be getting soft. *


My response didn't even have the letter Z in it at all!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Yes we have, but it is all in good fun:thumb: I even asked Al a detailing question today, I must be getting soft. *


Definitely all in good fun...I hope you never take any of the insults I throw out there seriously (well except the lawyer ones...I really mean them  ) If I thought you or anyone else couldn't take it or dish it out back at me I wouldn't do it :thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



alee said:


> *
> This sounds right up my alley.  I may suck at golf (damn windmills  ) but you can count on me to keep occupied with the cart. :thumb: *


By the end of the day we might even have you drinking beer and smoking cigars :thumb: It's kind of a rule on golf courses...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



alee said:


> *
> My response didn't even have the letter Z in it at all!  *


And to make it worse you confessed that you may quit the Z.:yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> By the end of the day we might even have you drinking beer and smoking cigars :thumb: It's kind of a rule on golf courses... *


Break me of my mormon ways?  :yikes:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al,*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Definitely all in good fun...I hope you never take any of the insults I throw out there seriously (well except the lawyer ones...I really mean them  ) If I thought you or anyone else couldn't take it or dish it out back at me I wouldn't do it :thumb: *


I look forward to this intellectual banter.:lmao: 
I don't know if you saw the post about TD and Harrison, I don't know them but it looked ugly. I know Phil saw it.

I think everyone knows we are yocksters, and if you see a thread with us it has most likely been hijacked or started on some inane subject like office doors.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



alee said:


> *
> Break me of my mormon ways?  :yikes: *


Oh so no coffee and no premarital you know what. My ex's parents were Mormon, her Dad was a Mormon Bishop and officiated at our wedding.:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



alee said:


> *
> Break me of my mormon ways?  :yikes: *


They have Asian mormons?? Al is a bigamist...who knew?? :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Oh so no coffee and no premarital you know what. My ex's parents were Moron, her Dad was a Moron Bishop and officiated at our wedding.:yikes: *


Was that intentional or was that a slip?!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



alee said:


> *
> Was that intentional or was that a slip?! *


LOL, I just edited it, but a Freudian slip if there ever was one.:yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



vexed said:


> *LOL, I just edited it, but a Freudian slip if there ever was one.:yikes: *


I think vexed just won post of the day! :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



alee said:


> *
> I think vexed just won post of the day! :thumb: *


I was the *moron* for marrying her in the first place, sigh.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> LOL, I just edited it, but a Freudian slip if there ever was one.:yikes: *


Looks like you're ex's are still morons!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Looks like you're ex's are still morons! *


See you just edited it.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I was the moron for marrying her in the first place, sigh. *


Now, now...Miss Manner's wouldn't hear of you making disparaging remarks of the subject of your self-admitted poor decision.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*




johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Looks like you're ex's are still morons! *


No sadly I am the moron here. But it is pretty funny. Good thing my ex does not troll this board.:yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> That's the special warning lamp in Mike 325xi's and Pvt. Joker's car. It comes on when there's a rest area ahead. :thumb: *


ROTFLMAO More fun at Mike's expense:lmao: :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



alee said:


> *
> Valentine's Day sucks. If Ann wasn't so into it, I'd rather take her out to dinner the day before, or the day after, and have our special day then.
> 
> The restaurants are always overpacked, service blows, and the food is usually only average.
> ...


How do you really feel about it? 
At least she does not want roses


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Al, hope it's not TOO late...*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> LOL!!! I can't believe I completely missed that one!!! :lmao:
> 
> She is very attactive Al but she is 35...probably too old for you...but maybe she could be like your haircut girl...once every few months just so you can look at her!!
> ...


Just remember your friends in Hawaii:thumb:


----------



## BayDetailz (Jan 7, 2002)

*dam*

Alee they should have just handed you the tri-cycle to peddle home. At least it's better than that saturn. Won't have to worry about all the clunk clunk noises


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: dam*



BayDetailz said:


> *Alee they should have just handed you the tri-cycle to peddle home. At least it's better than that saturn. Won't have to worry about all the clunk clunk noises *


It was a very humbling experience. Thankfully it's all done and over with. I won't even tell you about how badly they washed my car.

I let them do it, but I didn't think they'd do it THAT bad.


----------



## BayDetailz (Jan 7, 2002)

*ONE NOTE*

Alee for future reference.....NEVER LET THE DEALER WASH YOUR CAR. THEY DO A $HITTY JOB


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: ONE NOTE*



BayDetailz said:


> *Alee for future reference.....NEVER LET THE DEALER WASH YOUR CAR. THEY DO A $HITTY JOB *


Thanks pal. 

I only let them do it this one time because we're under drought restrictions and can't do car washes here. Next time I'll just leave it dirty... nothing was worth the hassle I went through to get it clean again.


----------

